# Problem building KDE4 from ports



## Auido (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello again,

I am trying to install KDE4 on FreeBSD 9-RC2. I install xorg perfectly fine with:
`# make -DBATCH clean install`

Then I attempt to build KDE4 with:
`# make -DBATCH clean install`

This will run for a long time and finally hang with no errors but two oddly repeated entries:

```
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.7.3/build/CMakeFiles
[100%] [100%] Built target testkhtml
Built target testkhtml_static
```

I have tried deinstalling and then building again. Re-installed the system only to keep ending at this spot.


----------



## overmind (Nov 30, 2011)

I had such problem with KDE4 building it from ports.

My "fix" was just doing *CTRL + C* and then re-running *make*, then doing again *CTRL + C* then *make*.

Sometimes I did stop compiling for kde4 and tried to compile needed ports first. Sometimes I did a *make clean* then retried compilation. Sometimes I did *make* instead of *make -DBATCH install* and manually checked every option.

It will still freeze. Doing *CTRL + C* and then *make* again it will help. I did that many times since I did not find a proper fix yet. So compilation is in a freeze mode but stopping it and running *make* again it helps to go further in compilation process.

This helps you compile but is not the desired fix. It will take you a long time.


----------



## Auido (Nov 30, 2011)

Does KDE 4.6 install easier? If so how do I get the source?


----------



## Auido (Nov 30, 2011)

giving your method overmind a try right now...


----------



## phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are going to build the ports using the default options, why not just install the pre-built packages?  The end result would be the same, but without wasting time compiling things.


----------



## overmind (Dec 1, 2011)

Even if he instal kde4 from packages or not, kde4 compilation from ports should work (I say that after three days of freeze/compiling, on a quad core machine. In normal case it should take few hours).


----------



## MasterCATZ (Dec 1, 2011)

overmind said:
			
		

> I had such problem with KDE4 building it from ports.
> 
> My "fix" was just doing *CTRL + C* and then re-running *make*, then doing again *CTRL + C* then *make*.



That has been my solution as well and every rebuild it has always stopped at the same spots; strangely this seems to only do this with KDE4 builds.

At first I thought it was because of the option I had chosen to install so I used 
	
	



```
make BATCH=yes clean install
```
 for the generic options but it still continued doing it.


----------



## Auido (Dec 2, 2011)

I took about 6 hours to use the ctrl+c method but I did finally get it built. Clearly this is something that needs to be addressed.

There is not a package available for KDE4 that I can find right now. This is probably because the servers that build the packages from the source cannot complete the build. That would be my guess anyways.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

There isn't a package for *kde4.tbz*.  However, all the individual *kde*4.tbz* packages are available.  The following will get you a basic desktop, then you can add the extras as needed (games, admin, graphics, multimedia, etc):

```
# pkg_add -r kde-workspace kde-runtime kdelibs4 kdenetwork4
```


----------

